# What breed??



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

I just adopted this rooster! Any idea on the breed to this handsome fella??


----------



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

He looks a lot like an Old English Game rooster I had.


----------



## 224 (Jan 11, 2013)

Where did you get him from


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

Any clue as to what breed these are and agree with consensus so far as to the breed of you rooster


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I think it's some kind of game rooster.


----------

